# What kind of vps can I install FreeBSD on



## Medo (Jan 15, 2017)

Hello
I need some advice on what kind of vps or dedicated server or even game server are used to install FreeBSD on it.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (Jan 15, 2017)

Many VPS providers only give you pre-configured choices and FreeBSD is usually not there. So that's your first filter. I'd look for a provider that will either have a FreeBSD template already, or will install an OS of your choice. I'm not sure you can get an OpenVZ VPS with BSD but for sure you can get KVM. You're not going to get the low end stock that some of us expect. Better to use Debian for low end. As for a dedicated server there's nothing stopping you from running anything you want - but that's not a VPS.

For a start you could look up RamNode. The're very reputable and will offer FreeBSD on their KVM VPS.


----------



## forquare (Jan 15, 2017)

I use FreeBSD on Linode (having used this guide since they don't offer it as stock). I believe they use KVM to provide VMs.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Jan 15, 2017)

Search on these forums. This question is asked often enough and there is a list on freebsd.org, too. I'll vouch for RootBSD, Ramnode, Vultr and DigitalOcean.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 16, 2017)

There's a whole thread with VPS providers that support FreeBSD: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/21472/


----------



## aragats (Jan 16, 2017)

I like https://www.liteserver.nl/.
Good and inexpensive service, very responsive customer support.


----------

